# Impala stereo



## 5DEUCE

post some pics of stereos mounted in blove boxes :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s

Just simple...gonna change it again in the spring.


----------



## themerc

looks good man!


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jan 14 2008, 06:03 PM~9693402
> *Just simple...gonna change it again in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## impala_631

has anyone ever made one with a slot, so that you could still store stuff in it? thats what i planed on doing


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 15 2008, 02:21 PM~9701969
> *has anyone ever made one with a slot, so that you could still store stuff in it? thats what i planed on doing
> *


I'll let you know when I do it....Thats what I'm going to do so I can place the owners manual in it.


----------



## 5DEUCE

any more like 62,63,64's?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

forget a glove box! check this out


----------



## 5DEUCE

thats cool but it takes away from your shit looking all originaaal


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 15 2008, 08:55 PM~9704342
> *thats cool but it takes away from your shit looking all originaaal
> *


yeah, but i kept the stock one in the dash. so it still looks original kind of


----------



## Low_Ryde

mine


----------



## Reverend Hearse

how it that supported?^^^^


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 20 2008, 01:25 PM~9739156
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks pretty good


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2008, 01:44 PM~9740141
> *how it that supported?^^^^
> *


i secured it with allen bolts and L-brackets... also secured it at the back with a flexible metal 'strap', to stop the face from rotating up and down.... theres probably easier ways to do it.. but i didnt want to drill any holes in the dash


----------



## impala_631

can the remotes still work with the door closed?


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 21 2008, 08:15 AM~9745584
> *can the remotes still work with the door closed?
> *


mine doesnt


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 15 2008, 04:21 PM~9701969
> *has anyone ever made one with a slot, so that you could still store stuff in it? thats what i planed on doing
> *



Theres no reason why you cant man... in this diy world, your imagination is the only thing that can stop you


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 20 2008, 01:25 PM~9739156
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie!


----------



## impala_631

clean installs!!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 21 2008, 12:11 PM~9745922
> *mine doesnt
> *


that sucks, i dont really want to drive around with the box open all the time


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 22 2008, 02:42 PM~9755880
> *Theres no reason why you cant man... in this diy world, your imagination is the only thing that can stop you
> *


i know if could make one, i was just wondering if there was someone that has done it before


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 23 2008, 07:13 AM~9762201
> *that sucks, i dont really want to drive around with the box open all the time
> *


I WAS GOIN TO GET A MARINE DECK WITH WIRED REMOTE BUT THEN YOUR VERY LIMITED ON BRAND AND LIMITED BY COLOR OF REMOTE. MOSTLY CAN ONLY GET WIRED REMOTES IN WHITE :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 23 2008, 09:52 AM~9762312
> *I WAS GOIN TO GET A MARINE  DECK WITH WIRED REMOTE BUT THEN YOUR VERY LIMITED ON BRAND AND LIMITED BY COLOR OF REMOTE. MOSTLY CAN ONLY GET WIRED REMOTES IN WHITE :uh:
> *


just take it apart and paint it, i dont think it would be something too difficult, you could probably use some spray can primer and a spray can color than spray some clear


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by junbug29s+Jan 14 2008, 06:03 PM~9693402-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just simple...gonna change it again in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn I just got my shit stolen and I've been thinking about doing something like this !
> 
> Any more info ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Low_Ryde_@Jan 20 2008, 01:25 PM~9739156
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good !


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 15 2008, 08:18 PM~9704005
> *forget a glove box! check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the idea for my convertible 64. :thumbsup: It lets you keep your original radio in the dash and if you sell it you can always remove it without leaving an ugly trace.:0 Plus, you can use the remote control without having to the open glove box. And for those that say that it takes from the original look, who is gonna beleive you that your loud ass music is coming from your original factory music system anyways? :uh:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jan 26 2008, 03:50 PM~9790103
> *This is the idea for my convertible 64. :thumbsup:  It lets you keep your original radio in the dash and if you sell it you can always remove it without leaving an ugly trace.:0  Plus, you can use the remote control without having to the open glove box. And for those that say that it takes from the original look, who is gonna beleive you that your loud ass music is coming from your original factory music system anyways? :uh:*


its not about that is the way it looks man, to me if you put some up to date stereo in a classic dash it just looks like shit, it sort of like putting black wall tires on your low-lo just does not go together


----------



## astro64a409

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 26 2008, 11:09 PM~9792641
> *its not about that is the way it looks man, to me if you put some up to date stereo in a classic dash it just looks like shit, it sort of like putting black wall tires on your low-lo just does not go together
> *


I guess it all come down to personal taste. But to me it doesn't make sense of putting a modern radio if you can't use the benefits of it making it modern. Most head units now days come with a remote control that you can't use when hidden in the glove box.  I tried it about 10 years ago and hated the idea of having an $800 dollar radio hidden just to satify other's opinion of keeping my dash as it was back in 1964. But, eventually I got tired of reaching into my glove box to change the music and that was still a hassle even though I had a knob to control the volume without openning the glove box. I pulled the whole thing out of the car and just jammed to what came on the factory radio. :0  :angry: This time around i'm putting my head unit under my factory radio.


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jan 27 2008, 06:03 AM~9794270
> *I guess it all come down to personal taste. But to me it doesn't make sense of putting a modern radio if you can't use the benefits of it making it modern. Most head units now days come with a remote control that you can't use when hidden in the glove box.    I tried it about 10 years ago and hated the idea of having an $800 dollar radio hidden just to satify other's opinion of keeping my dash as it was back in 1964. But, eventually I got tired of reaching into my glove box to change the music and that was still a hassle even though I had a knob to control the volume without openning the glove box. I pulled the whole thing out of the car and just jammed to what came on the factory radio. :0    :angry: This time around i'm putting my head unit under my factory radio.
> *


any pics of when you had it in the glove box :biggrin: ??


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

there are some companies that make a aftermarket radio with a small eye you can mount and use a wireless remote, I'am looking for a brand that has that and I can use a direct connect I pod interface with it..... I installed a few in some classic cars at the last custom shop i worked at, but cant find a radio that has the ip inter face also.......


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

my next task will be taking apart a face and removing the eye and extending the wires :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I had some luck in the past hiding away the body of the radio and running wires to mount the actuall face some place else....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jan 26 2008, 03:50 PM~9790103
> *This is the idea for my convertible 64. :thumbsup:  It lets you keep your original radio in the dash and if you sell it you can always remove it without leaving an ugly trace.:0  Plus, you can use the remote control without having to the open glove box. And for those that say that it takes from the original look, who is gonna beleive you that your loud ass music is coming from your original factory music system anyways? :uh:
> *


x2 ive got two 15s, u can always set the deck back further under the dash then i did, so when people look they dont see it.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Jan 28 2008, 12:14 PM~9802399
> *there are some companies that make a aftermarket radio with a small eye you can mount and use a wireless remote, I'am looking for a brand that has that and I can use a direct connect I pod interface with it..... I installed a few in some classic cars at the last custom shop i worked at, but cant find a radio that has the ip inter face also.......
> *


just hide a small 50x4 amp in the trunk and plug the ipod directly into it


----------



## 5DEUCE




----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jan 26 2008, 02:50 PM~9790103
> *This is the idea for my convertible 64. :thumbsup:  It lets you keep your original radio in the dash and if you sell it you can always remove it without leaving an ugly trace.:0   Plus, you can use the remote control without having to the open glove box. And for those that say that it takes from the original look, who is gonna beleive you that your loud ass music is coming from your original factory music system anyways? :uh:
> *


I'll post up pics of my cd player hidden inside my tissue box. On the 63's the tissue box is in the middle of the dash right under the OG radio so i have no problem changing cds or tracks when i cant find the remote rollin around the car. I even made a small frame on top of the radio to hold some cleenex (SP) and cut the top of the cleenex box so when the chrome face of the tissue box is closed no one would ever imagine there is a CD player mounted inside. :biggrin:

Ill also see if i have some old pics when i did have it mounted in the glove box... that was HELL to change CD's or tracks. plus everyone would always bang there knees on the open glove box door. glad i changed it to the tissue box.


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 11 2008, 09:10 PM~10145900
> *I'll post up pics of my cd player hidden inside my tissue box. On the 63's the tissue box is in the middle of the dash right under the OG radio so i have no problem changing cds or tracks when i cant find the remote rollin around the car. I even made a small frame on top of the radio to hold some cleenex (SP) and cut the top of the cleenex box so when the chrome face of the tissue box is closed no one would ever imagine there is a CD player mounted inside.  :biggrin:
> 
> Ill also see if i have some old pics when i did have it mounted in the glove box... that was HELL to change CD's or tracks. plus everyone would always bang there knees on the open glove box door. glad i changed it to the tissue box.
> *


post em up :biggrin:


----------



## bkloco

Here is one I built for my buddies 63'. It was made out of sheetmetal, using the stock glove as a template. Bondoed the inside seams and painted it candy blue.


----------



## hotrods316

yeah post up some pics of the tissue box cd player, please

THANKS!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by bkloco_@Mar 28 2008, 02:07 PM~10278299
> *Here is one I built for my buddies 63'.  It was made out of  sheetmetal, using the stock glove as a template.  Bondoed the inside seams and painted it candy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by bkloco_@Mar 28 2008, 04:07 PM~10278299
> *Here is one I built for my buddies 63'.  It was made out of  sheetmetal, using the stock glove as a template.  Bondoed the inside seams and painted it candy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice homie


----------



## oakland

don't put it in the glove box it sucks when you are driving and u want to change a cd. even if u get one with a remote it still sucks because you have to leave the glove box open to used in my opinion use a old school metal tissue box and put the radio inside


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 20 2008, 01:25 PM~9739156
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 11 2008, 09:10 PM~10145900
> *I'll post up pics of my cd player hidden inside my tissue box. On the 63's the tissue box is in the middle of the dash right under the OG radio so i have no problem changing cds or tracks when i cant find the remote rollin around the car. I even made a small frame on top of the radio to hold some cleenex (SP) and cut the top of the cleenex box so when the chrome face of the tissue box is closed no one would ever imagine there is a CD player mounted inside.  :biggrin:
> 
> Ill also see if i have some old pics when i did have it mounted in the glove box... that was HELL to change CD's or tracks. plus everyone would always bang there knees on the open glove box door. glad i changed it to the tissue box.
> *


thats what im using for my 67... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

any pics of the radio in the tissue box?? my tissue box is under the glove box. 63 hardtop


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl

:biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali

:biggrin:


----------



## GotSwitchez?

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 15 2008, 05:18 PM~9704005
> *forget a glove box! check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 15 2008, 06:18 PM~9704005
> *forget a glove box! check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get the mount bracket for it????????????


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

A few pics of the new Alpine mutimedia head unit installed. No cd player, all digital using an Ipod as the hard drive. The stock am radio and stock speakers are still functional. All new wiring was used for the Alpine


















Night shot










4x6's mounted in the stock air vents. You can't see the speakers unless you shine a light in the vents. (I was using a flash on my camera to show them)


----------



## monsterpuff




----------



## imp63ss




----------



## 5DEUCE

Thanks for the ideas homies...here is what I come up with


----------



## cd blazin

Head unit face plate mounted and molded into the ash tray and re flocked, the rest of the head unit is under its own little house i made with a plexi front cover that has a slot routed into it for the cd,s.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 20 2009, 06:57 AM~13944056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head unit face plate mounted and molded into the ash tray and re flocked, the rest of the head unit is under its own little house i made with a plexi front cover that has a slot routed into it for the cd,s.
> *


damn, old school. havent seen that in a minute


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 20 2009, 06:57 AM~13944056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head unit face plate mounted and molded into the ash tray and re flocked, the rest of the head unit is under its own little house i made with a plexi front cover that has a slot routed into it for the cd,s.
> *


nice....what type of mods did you have to make to the ashtray? i was thinking of going under the seat with mine....I dont want the difficulty of changing cds though. I might end up going with the multimedia alpine. havent decided yet.....


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 5 2009, 11:25 AM~13191308
> *any pics of the radio in the tissue box??  my tissue box is under the glove box.  63 hardtop
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs

What's up everyone  
I was cruising around the net and I saw an install with the radio mounted in the tissue box under the dash. The dude took the reproduction tissue box and cut the face off and then added hinges to the bottom on the front, so it opened up like the glove box door and then you could access the radio controls. That shit was tight. In the article he said that b/c the tissue box fron twas so thin the remote still worked. I didn't save the image but will look for it and try to post it up here when I find it. I think it was in a hot rod magazine. I want to say it was a Chevelle or something. Anyways, now you know how to do it. I plan to defiantely go that route once I get there with my 67 Impala. That's way down the road for me though.

Hope this helps.

Carlos
cafeconlechedjs :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs

Found it, God damn I love the internet!!! :biggrin:
Hope this works, let me know. . .
Carlos 

The solution turned out to be the tissue dispenser that was a common dealer-installed accessory. ... After taking measurements, Sam built a template for the stereo box from scrap sheet ... Chevy is a trademark of General Motors Corporation.
www.gdwriter.com/interior_pix.html -


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 9 2009, 10:15 AM~15310771
> *Found it, God damn I love the internet!!! :biggrin:
> Hope this works, let me know. . .
> Carlos
> 
> The solution turned out to be the tissue dispenser that was a common dealer-installed accessory. ... After taking measurements, Sam built a template for the stereo box from scrap sheet ... Chevy is a trademark of General Motors Corporation.
> www.gdwriter.com/interior_pix.html -
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

I uses a mp3(holds 800 songs) player and have my cd player in the glove box too.When the mp3 player is not in use then I just unhook the mp3 and hide the small wire


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

it's an old topic but I plan on not having system I just want two 6x9s and two kick panel speakers for my 59 and I"m gonna run an original looking stereo with the usb hookup that 'll be good enough for me


----------



## THE PETE-STA

I JUST MADE THIS FOR MY EIGHT, CLARION WAS USED FOR MOCK UP, I'LL BE INSTALLING AN ALPINE SOON.


----------



## tko_818

clean work on this thread.. can anyone take a pic under the dash? im curious to see how its supported, i want to do this. thanks for anyone that helps me out homies


----------



## implala66

here is another option for the people who don't want to cut the dash and want to keep you original stereo the: Alpine CRA-1656SP. This "brain" will let you add a Alpine CD/MP3 CD Changer, plus it has 2 outputs for the AMP's, even the remote turn on wire. The display is about 2x4 in inches and can be flush mounted in a discrete place, it also has a remote and all the controls found in a common head unit (Balance, fader, bass, treble). It's very simple to conect 12v, ground and a signal from the speaker output of the original stereo. There is 2 of them for sale on Ebay, just another alternative to glove box mounted stereo.


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Feb 1 2008, 09:42 AM~9840608-->
> 
> 
> 
> just hide a small 50x4 amp in the trunk and plug the ipod directly into it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2010, 05:36 AM~16159991
> *it's an old topic but I plan on not having system I just want two 6x9s and two kick panel speakers for my 59 and I"m gonna run an original looking stereo with the usb hookup that 'll be good enough for me
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: best idea so far!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2010, 04:25 PM~16163149
> *I JUST MADE THIS FOR MY EIGHT, CLARION WAS USED FOR MOCK UP, I'LL BE INSTALLING AN ALPINE SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn every picture I see of your car is an amazing sight...
What mag is it going to be in????........Or has it been in?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Damn Im glad I saw this topic I had plans of putting my deck in the glove box of my 78 Cutty & leave the 2 knob 8-Track in the stock location. I did not think about the remote not working when the lid is closed, now I gotta rethink my whole plan. I dont wanna go under the stock radio cuz I still wanna be able to use the ash tray so im not sure witch way to go now. :dunno:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 10:19 PM~16306882
> *damn every picture I see of your car is an amazing sight...
> What mag is it going to be in????........Or has it been in?
> *


THANKS ROY, I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT MAN...... NO MAGS BRO, IT'S NEVER BEEN FEATURED, I DON'T SHOW IT ENOUGH FOR THE RIGHT PEOPLE TO SEE IT OR MAYBE IT ISN'T MAGAZINE WORTHY, IT'S JUST A SUPER CLEAN O.G 58.


----------



## lone star

i mounted my radio in the glove box of 60 and remote doesnt work when glovebox is closed however i just turn the volume on the radio up...and plug in my ipod and have wire from underdash to the seat and plug ipod in and can control volume and songs thru the ipod with glove box closed...


----------



## $$purecutt$$

shit i wanna know how they mount the deck in the glove box/ somewhere else and have the faceplate molded into the visor/arm rest/ashtray, the molding part would be easy, specifically i'd like to know how they wire it up. like would you use a "wire tape" (those flat bands that are usually orange, like you see in cd players that connect the eye to the board) or i guess you could individually insert a each wire to each contact point, but how would you isolate the individual wires/contact points from each other so they wouldn't touch? i might have to try that out


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2010, 10:57 AM~16309188
> *THANKS ROY, I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT MAN...... NO MAGS BRO, IT'S NEVER BEEN FEATURED, I DON'T SHOW IT ENOUGH FOR THE RIGHT PEOPLE TO SEE IT OR MAYBE IT ISN'T MAGAZINE WORTHY, IT'S JUST A SUPER CLEAN O.G 58.
> *


It's just on who you know to get in a mag bro and of course your ride looking nice.
Just wanna say your ride is truely inspirational and can't wait to see more pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## TIJUAS 661

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2010, 10:57 AM~16309188
> *THANKS ROY, I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT MAN...... NO MAGS BRO, IT'S NEVER BEEN FEATURED, I DON'T SHOW IT ENOUGH FOR THE RIGHT PEOPLE TO SEE IT OR MAYBE IT ISN'T MAGAZINE WORTHY, IT'S JUST A SUPER CLEAN O.G 58.
> *


this ride is magazine worthy with out a doubt,super clean 58


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2010, 03:25 PM~16163149
> *I JUST MADE THIS FOR MY EIGHT, CLARION WAS USED FOR MOCK UP, I'LL BE INSTALLING AN ALPINE SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice and clean setup.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 16 2010, 07:51 AM~16308126
> *Damn Im glad I saw this topic I had plans of putting my deck in the glove box of my 78 Cutty & leave the 2 knob 8-Track in the stock location. I did not think about the remote not working when the lid is closed, now I gotta rethink my whole plan. I dont wanna go under the stock radio cuz I still wanna be able to use the ash tray so im not sure witch way to go now. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cut that damn face plate and take out that old stereo and put it in there


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 16 2010, 05:51 AM~16308126
> *Damn Im glad I saw this topic I had plans of putting my deck in the glove box of my 78 Cutty & leave the 2 knob 8-Track in the stock location. I did not think about the remote not working when the lid is closed, now I gotta rethink my whole plan. I dont wanna go under the stock radio cuz I still wanna be able to use the ash tray so im not sure witch way to go now. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id take out that whole wood faceplate and make up a new one to fit the a/c, lighter, and cd player underneath


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2010, 03:13 PM~16317657
> *cut that damn face plate and take out that old stereo and put it in there
> *


Thats what I was gonna do at first cuz I thought it was just a reg. am/fm 2 knob radio but after i realized the #/needle plate flips up & you can stick a
8-Track in there kinda tripped me out. Ive never had a 8-Track B-4 thats the only reason I wanna keep it in there.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:0 




 :worship:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16318834
> *id take out that whole wood faceplate and make up a new one to fit the a/c, lighter, and cd player underneath
> *


Im not 100% sure but I dont think there is enuff room to mount the cd player under the ash tray & still be able to slide the ash tray out. Also I wanna keep the wood faceplate cuz it matches the rest of the wood on the dash.


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2010, 06:25 PM~16163149
> *I JUST MADE THIS FOR MY EIGHT, CLARION WAS USED FOR MOCK UP, I'LL BE INSTALLING AN ALPINE SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats beautiful man :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 27 2010, 09:36 PM~16436191
> *thats beautiful man :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## JuicedS10

is anyone running the custom autosounds head unit that goes into the stock location. ive been thinking about ordering one but i havent seen anyone one use them. so its kinda scaring me away from them


----------



## 801jessejames

Both turned out nice.I was going to do that but the deck I have doesn't have an ipod port so I'd have to reach way over to work the shit.So I built a center console to solve both my cup holder and stereo issue.


----------



## Huggies

I tough about mounting the radio in the glovebox... But I'm not sure how to take out the cardboard interior out of the glovebox... Do I have to disasemble the dash? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## cafeconlechedjs

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 16 2010, 05:51 AM~16308126
> *Damn Im glad I saw this topic I had plans of putting my deck in the glove box of my 78 Cutty & leave the 2 knob 8-Track in the stock location. I did not think about the remote not working when the lid is closed, now I gotta rethink my whole plan. I dont wanna go under the stock radio cuz I still wanna be able to use the ash tray so im not sure witch way to go now. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie. I'd keep my ride OG. What about getting one of those stereos
That have the face plates that you can mount on your visor? That or maybe get
A radio with an ipod input and a long ass wire you can use while driving 
If it was my ride, I'd try to keep the original radio, but that's just my opinion. 

I have a 67 Impala and will use the OG tissue box to camoflauge my new radio.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Anyone have pics of a 62' glove box stereo ?


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 6 2010, 09:02 AM~17707721
> *Anyone have pics of a 62' glove box stereo ?
> *


awwww shit you got a deuce now!? :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 05:12 PM~16310381
> *It's just on who you know to get in a mag bro and of course your ride looking nice.
> Just wanna say your ride is truely inspirational and can't wait to see more pics of it  :biggrin:
> *



ARE YOU TAKING GOOD CARE OF MY AMP


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 10 2010, 10:35 AM~17748460
> *ARE YOU TAKING GOOD CARE OF MY AMP
> *


That thing is in a coma,i took it all out of the ride gonna look into getting it fixed soon :happysad:


----------



## EL MEROMERO

ttt


----------



## 5DEUCE




----------



## Switchezz

.


----------



## VICS'79

ANY ONE HAVE PICS OF A STEREO MOUNTED IN GLOVE BOX ON A 62 IMPALA?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Aug 17 2010, 10:53 AM~18332167
> *ANY ONE HAVE PICS OF A STEREO MOUNTED IN GLOVE BOX ON A 62 IMPALA?
> *


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Aug 11 2010, 06:56 PM~18287600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you all do this? like how do you make/mount the piece the head unit goes in. wood? sheet metal? L brackets?


----------



## AMB1800

i'm running my radio in the glove box on my 64 impala and even made some room to still be able to store things away in it like cd's or locs and so on and for the guys saying that it aint possible to run the remote control with the glove box closed well theres a way to do it  run a fiber optic cable, one end on the glove box door so once its closed it points right in front of the radio and the other side of the cable under the dash somewhere where you can point to with the remote control, as simple as that, NORMALY (with what i was told with) it should work, didn't test it yet though since i'm still building the car up :biggrin: ill post pics of my audio instal and will tell you guys if it works


----------



## Low_Ryde

*pics for 3onThree*



> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 20 2008, 04:07 PM~9740991
> *i secured it with allen bolts and L-brackets... also secured it at the back with a flexible metal 'strap', to stop the face from rotating up and down.... theres probably easier ways to do it.. but i didnt want to drill any holes in the dash
> *


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 21 2010, 09:53 PM~18875832
> *pics for 3onThree
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 21 2010, 08:53 PM~18875832
> *pics for 3onThree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur the man homie, gracias!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

exposed radios and gauges ruin the classic lines of vintage iron.

My head unit and gauges need to disappear. I was thinking Gauges in the glove box and radio in a fake tissue dispenser or maybe in the center console. 

What about replacing the factory idiot light gauges with the SunPros. (thoughts?)


----------



## 3onthree

i would keep it og and lose the gauges and put the head unit in the glove.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 20 2008, 11:25 AM~9739156
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean... looking good bro


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 21 2010, 10:53 PM~18875832
> *pics for 3onThree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by JuicedS10_@Apr 3 2010, 12:31 PM~17085764
> *is anyone running the custom autosounds head unit that goes into the stock location. ive been thinking about ordering one but i havent seen anyone one use them. so its kinda scaring me away from them
> *


x2


----------



## RdnLow63

ttt


----------



## laidlow62

The guy I bought my car from put the cd player in place of the stock one. I want to move it to the glove box. Where can I get a stock radio to put back in to get it to look original?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Dec 31 2010, 06:57 PM~19471237
> *The guy I bought my car from put the cd player in place of the stock one.  I want to move it to the glove box.  Where can I get a stock radio to put back in to get it to look original?
> *


IF IT'S A CD PLAYER IN THERE, THEN THAT FUCKIN MORON CUT A HOLE TO FIT THE DECK IN THERE, TRACK HIM DOWN AND WHEN HE'S CROSSING THE STREET RUN HIS BITCH ASS OVER FOR CUTTING THE THE DASH, THEN CUT A HOLE IN HIS FACE!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## laidlow62

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 1 2011, 05:11 AM~19473194
> *IF IT'S A CD PLAYER IN THERE, THEN THAT FUCKIN MORON CUT A HOLE TO FIT THE DECK IN THERE, TRACK HIM DOWN AND WHEN HE'S CROSSING THE STREET RUN HIS BITCH ASS OVER FOR CUTTING THE THE DASH, THEN CUT A HOLE IN HIS FACE!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


That sucks ass! So there's no way I can put the stock radio in and move the cd player to the glove box.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 1 2011, 02:11 AM~19473194
> *IF IT'S A CD PLAYER IN THERE, THEN THAT FUCKIN MORON CUT A HOLE TO FIT THE DECK IN THERE, TRACK HIM DOWN AND WHEN HE'S CROSSING THE STREET RUN HIS BITCH ASS OVER FOR CUTTING THE THE DASH, THEN CUT A HOLE IN HIS FACE!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 29775

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 16 2010, 09:51 AM~16308126
> *Damn Im glad I saw this topic I had plans of putting my deck in the glove box of my 78 Cutty & leave the 2 knob 8-Track in the stock location. I did not think about the remote not working when the lid is closed, now I gotta rethink my whole plan. I dont wanna go under the stock radio cuz I still wanna be able to use the ash tray so im not sure witch way to go now. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i did mines like this for my 81 parisienne... but i ended up changing the HU after with a nicer one...




























im using the HU now


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by oakland_@Feb 28 2009, 04:01 PM~13139400
> *don't put it in the glove box it sucks when you are driving and u want to change a cd. even if u get one with a remote it still sucks because you have to leave the glove box open to used in my opinion use a old school metal tissue box and put the radio inside
> *



x2 i hated mine in the glove compartment... gotta reach all the way on the other side just to turn up/down volume, change cd's etc.. it got annoying after a while thats why i relocated mine :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 18 2010, 06:11 AM~16324444
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> *




:0 that looks familiar :biggrin: thanks for posting...

here's da build up for it.

Took apart my tissue dispencer! 

















This will go in there for good! 









Checking that piece to make sure it fits right! 











Tack welded that bish in the back! Bish is on there for good! 










I little help from my friend Bondo just to cover up the little ass crack on the sides.










All done and painted! 










With the deck on it!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 3 2011, 02:13 PM~19491360
> *:0 that looks familiar  :biggrin:  thanks for posting...
> 
> here's da build up for it.
> 
> Took apart my tissue dispencer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will go in there for good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking that piece to make sure it fits right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tack welded that bish in the back!  Bish is on there for good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I little help from my friend Bondo just to cover up the little ass crack on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done and painted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the deck on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass :yes:


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 3 2011, 02:13 PM~19491360
> *:0 that looks familiar  :biggrin:  thanks for posting...
> 
> here's da build up for it.
> 
> Took apart my tissue dispencer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will go in there for good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking that piece to make sure it fits right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tack welded that bish in the back!  Bish is on there for good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I little help from my friend Bondo just to cover up the little ass crack on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done and painted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the deck on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 23 2008, 08:13 AM~9762201
> *that sucks, i dont really want to drive around with the box open all the time
> *


good point!!!


----------



## AGUILAR3

One would think the weight of the radio would be too much for the factory mount. 
Are you still using the single mount on the dispenser or did you use additional mounting bolts?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by oakland_@Feb 28 2009, 03:01 PM~13139400
> *don't put it in the glove box it sucks when you are driving and change cd's etc.. it got annoying after a while thats why i relocated mine  :biggrin:
> *


CD PLAYER??? I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THEY STILL MADE THOSE THINGS...... THAT'S WHY YOU BUY YOURSELF A ALPINE MEDIA PLAYER.   FUCK CD's....


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 7 2011, 09:46 AM~19529999
> *good point!!!
> *


bad point  the people that dont know much about car audio are probably unaware u can move the sensor for the remote anywere u want. so u can have the cd players behind the glove box door, relocate the eye on the bottom of the dash and ur remote will work 

http://cgi.ebay.com/PAC-IR-X-INFRARED-CAR-...=item483e6f74ff


----------



## peter cruz

thanks for all the great places to hide my radio in my 64


----------



## jerry62

Are there any good stereos that fit in the original dash? I saw some at Classic Industries are they any good?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 14 2011, 08:12 PM~19599701
> *bad point   the people that dont know much about car audio are probably unaware u can move the sensor for the remote anywere u want. so u can have the cd players behind the glove box door, relocate the eye on the bottom of the dash and ur remote will work
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PAC-IR-X-INFRARED-CAR-...=item483e6f74ff
> *


that is true i forgot about that :happysad: ...thats what they put in my truck when they put an after market dvd player


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 25 2011, 12:18 PM~19693453
> *that is true i forgot about that :happysad: ...thats what they put in my truck when they put an after market dvd player
> *


it works que no!  i wouldnt have it any other way, the glove box is it for me. i like the tissue dispenser idea but i have a color bar, and a under dash ac system so no room :happysad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## sj_sharx4

steel glove box liner will help support the radio too :biggrin:


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by jerry62_@Jan 22 2011, 11:14 PM~19671428
> *Are there any good stereos that fit in the original dash? I saw some at Classic Industries are they any good?
> *


they have em on ebay for 150.00...they look good ..they got a aux input and inputs for 2 amps!!


----------

